# The Cover Of Unfinished Tales.......



## Tar-Palantir (Jan 15, 2002)

I've looked at the cover of "Unfinished Tales" (in paperback).......anyone have an idea who's on the cover?


----------



## Curufinwe (Jan 16, 2002)

? Which version do you have I have a paperback from harper collins made in 1998 and it has a black cover with like I dont know how to describe it but a type of lemon jewel with lots of colours in it in the middle.


----------



## Mula (Jan 16, 2002)

I have a great paperpack version with a dragon on the cover. It is apparently a cold drake or a fire dragon with no wings, like Glaurung. It could in fact be Glaurung, because it is in a cave-type place. It could represent Glaurung in Nargothrond but I'm not sure. But anyway it's magnificient work. It looks really ugly and it has wonderful, long claws and a disgusting mouth. It's just great!


----------



## henzo33 (Jan 16, 2002)

I have a cream colored paperback with the image of a "man" sitting on a throne that has runes all over it. The man I believe is wresting his hand on the head of a wolf of some sort. And I have no idea whatsoever who or what its significance is.


----------



## Tar-Palantir (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by henzo33 _
> *I have a cream colored paperback with the image of a "man" sitting on a throne that has runes all over it. The man I believe is wresting his hand on the head of a wolf of some sort. And I have no idea whatsoever who or what its significance is. *



That's the one! I can't for the life of me firgure out who it's supposed to be, but it's driving me nuts.


----------



## Lantarion (Jan 17, 2002)

I have the same as Curufinwe. 
Didn't Morgoth have Carcharoth as his kind of 'doglike' pet? It might be him, sitting on his throne with Carchy at his side. What type are the runes? They would reveal a lot; if I could see them, I might tell you what it read. Are they Angerthas or Tengwar?


----------



## Tar-Palantir (Jan 17, 2002)

I can't really tell if they're runes or pictures - they are partially obscured. As for the figures in the picture, the guy on the throne looks old and wizened, but his face is shaded by a black hood. The dog resembles a wolf. There's a snake on top of the throne behind the shrivelled dude. And there's part of a person behind the throne - an evil looking guy with a painted face and a horned helmet on his head. It says inside that the cover art is by someone named Michael Herring.
I was guessing Melkor too (with maybe Sauron as the horny gent behind him), but this guy kind of looks like the bad guy in the first Star Wars (not Vader, but his boss).


----------



## Lantarion (Jan 18, 2002)

Hmm, by what you've told me it could be either Melkor or Denethor. The 'evil-looking figure' you mentioned could be Gríma Wormtongue, but I don't understand the dog, though...


----------



## Lord Aragorn (Jan 20, 2002)

*I have it too*

I have the same edition as you, Tar-Palantir. I think the person in the center, on the throne, is Morgoth. The wolf appears to be acting pretty cool around him so I think the wolf is Carcharoth. That's about the only relationship a person has with a wolf that I can think of. Also, the throne does not have runes on it, simply some type of engraving. The creature in the background at first glance would seem to be an orc, but upon further inspection, the creature appears to be a man. It has the proportions of a human in the face without any of the characteristics of an orc. The only reason it looks like an orc is the skin. The skin appears to be severely burnt, but the eyes, nose, and mouth clearly show it is a human. The person is also wearing a helmet, something like to a viking helmet with horns on either side. Could be Turin after a battle with Glaurung, in which he caught the wrong end of some flames. That'y my theory about the person in the back anyway. There is also a snake in the background as well, with its mouth open, looking to strike. I don't have a clue about the snake though. All in all though, I think the man in the foreground is Morgoth, with Carcharoth at his feet, and the person in the background is Turin, or at least a man. Just my opinion.


----------



## Eomer Dinmention (Jan 21, 2002)

I only have the one with the dragon on it, so i don't know what the hell your talking about ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, here you go Ponti


----------



## Diabless (Jan 21, 2002)

Mine is beige with a stylized picture of a a mask. It has a red eye (Morgoth?- I have not read it or the Sil) and it has a viper type tongue. It also has scales. It's green read and white. And i's on a stick in profile


----------



## Lantarion (Jan 22, 2002)

Well, the obviously wide variety of versions of Unfinished Tales has managed to put us in a right confusing fix, to say the least! I didn't know there was more than maybe two versions, but there seems to be 4 at least! 
Haha, thank you Eomer.


----------



## Beleg Strongbow (Jan 22, 2002)

Mine has ulmo meeting Tour at Vinyamar as he tells him to go to gondolin and gives him Voronwe


----------



## Lantarion (Jan 23, 2002)

Oh, you mean the Poseidon- like, gigantic god- figure on the beach, with the tiny guy next to him? That's a great picture. John Howe is my favorite artist, at least of Tolkien's works.


----------



## Lord Aragorn (Jan 23, 2002)

I'm not sure why nobody has seen the UT that I have. I ordered it off of amazon.com in November, it wasn't a limited edition or rare copy either.


----------



## Beleg Strongbow (Jan 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pontifex _
> *Oh, you mean the Poseidon- like, gigantic god- figure on the beach, with the tiny guy next to him? That's a great picture. John Howe is my favorite artist, at least of Tolkien's works. *





Yes that would be it.. With Tuor in rags and Ulmo (massive) in the water with a massive fork or somethen and a helm with wings.
ULMO LORD OF THE WATERS


----------

